# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  My bullfrog won't eat!

## jaguilar15

Well okay, i have two dwarfs now... and one of them does not eat the crickets. But once i put super worms in there he eats them. Does anyone know the problem?

----------


## Jace

*Sounds like you have a picky eater.  Mealworms and superworms are very tasty to frogs, though their nutritional value is not that high.  If you wait a few days before your next feeding-and your frog gets really hungry-I bet he will gladly take a cricket then.  Bullfrogs will not let themselves starve when there is food, so wait him out if need be and then give him nothing but crickets, as many as he wants, when he does begin to eat them.  Best of luck.*

----------


## Kevin1

This has happened to my frog... stuck on superworms...

I would throw a few in one at a time on a dish and he would get into feeding mode.
After he ate a few i would throw a roach in. and everyday i would feed a little more roaches and a little less superworms. But I always started feedings with superworms first. Now He eats anything. Rarely do I feed superworms anymore. Also try turning up the heat a little unless its really hot in there as it is (90 degrees F).

----------


## jaguilar15

Well i don't have a barometer but it's whatever the room temperature is irght now, I mean my other frog is eating very fine! he loves the crickets, But my other one seems to slow down on the crickets, I guess i should try to skip a few feedings? Right when i drop one cricket in, he leaped towards him, but and almost ate him, but he didn't eat him! So i'm guessing he's just a picky eater. So i may wait a couple of days. the humidity in his tank is fine, and the temperature its in between 75-85 degrees..I'm assuming

----------


## Jace

*Your humdity and temperature is very close to mine, and all three of my African Giants eat more than their share.  A skipped feeding or two will not harm your frog and may allow him to appreciate all the crunchy goodness of a nutritious cricket.  I am not sure if you have access to these, but have you tried locusts or roaches?  I've heard they can be quite hard to resist...you know, from a frog standpoint!!*

----------


## jaguilar15

Oh okay! Its nice, I'm sure his living conditions are fine! just questioning why he would not eat, and it does sound like he is being picky. No i wish i had access to a variety of feeders. I use to feed him fish until i heard about the parasite. I think thats why, he wants to eat some fish lol. Do you know where i can get access to locust or roaches?

----------


## Jace

*Honestly, no.  I don't have access to locust or roaches (besides the Hissers I am breeding myself) in Canada.  However, you have various options in the U.S. from what I hear.  Ask John, Kurt or Paul or one of the senior members and I am sure they will be able to help you track some down to vary the diet a bit.  Let us know how he's eating in the next week or so.*

----------


## jaguilar15

Okay thank you for the information! and yes i will message one of them. I will let you guys know how he does in a week

----------


## Kevin1

I don't think locust are available in Canada.

if skipping feeding doesn't help try my idea I guarantee it will work.

----------


## Jace

*Neither locust or dubia roaches are allowed in Canada. I was lucky to find Hissers in a local pet shop. I am breeding them for a food source, but they can take a long time to reach a size that my bigger African Giants will even consider looking at twice. When you have a 9" frog, a small little roach isn't worth the effort!!*

----------


## jaguilar15

Oh but i'm from the US!!! So this message was mostly towards the US natives. Sorry Canada! lol

----------


## jaguilar15

My frog is eating again! haha He burrowed for a few days and came up and i fed him he ate anything that moved. Just lazy compared to my other bullfrog

----------

